# American history in Hanoi's Vietnam Army Museum



## Colin1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Some interesting pics

Gallery: American history in Hanoi's Vietnam Army Museum | CNNGo.com


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

That is interesting, thanks for the post.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 30, 2010)

Collin1, i am certainly an old war-horse who has seen too much so forgiving and forgetting is not part of my make-up. such "museums" displaying trophies to killed americans do not sit very well with me. how fellow americans can support such place is well beyond my comprehension. it was difficult not to develop a certain amount of respect for the VC but the NVA were out for conquest pure and simple by any means including wholesale slaughter of anyone who might oppose them. mass graves of such murdered people were found everywhere they took control. A grave site in Hue after Tet contained well over 5,000 murdered people.
My uncle who fought the Jappanese in WWII and witnessed their atrocities also could never forgive or forget.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2010)

Looked more like a display of captured/destroyed weapons of a slain enemy than a museum, to me; less of a "here's what the horrors of war look like, so lets learn from this" museum and more of a "hahaha, we won!" mockery. 'Course, that could just be because I really don't get modern art. Civilized countries typically search out and _restore _relics of the past, not display their death.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder if my Uncle Bill's aircraft is in that pile...

He's still listed as MIA


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 3, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Looked more like a display of captured/destroyed weapons of a slain enemy than a museum, to me; less of a "here's what the horrors of war look like, so lets learn from this" museum and more of a "hahaha, we won!" mockery. 'Course, that could just be because I really don't get modern art. Civilized countries typically search out and _restore _relics of the past, not display their death.



Hmm, it kind of looked like that to me too. I wonder how they'd feel if we stacked up remains of Mig-21 'Fishbeds' from the NVAF?


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2010)

Heh...there'd be international outcries, a bunch of special interest groups crying "foul!", and condemnation around the world. Cuz...you know...we started it all. We always start it all.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 4, 2010)

Heh, or better yet, slap this photo on the front of the building. I'm sure their historians will know who this guy is.


----------

